# Diesel Cars and Fuel Separation Systems



## Ace20 (Oct 8, 2018)

Is anyone here familiar with fuel separation systems like Fass Fuel. What are its benefits to diesel vehicles?


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2018)

Nope

Another filtering system


----------



## cda (Oct 8, 2018)

Looks like some people like them and have been around a few years



https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007QF3IAQ/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8



Make sure you buy through this web site
Hit the amazon button above


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 8, 2018)

It would have the same benefits as Fuel Line Magnets, Fuel Line Ionizer, Intake Water Injector, Electronic Engine Ionizer, Power Pills, Marvel Mystery Oil, Nitrogen filled Tires, etc., 

Generally if any of these types of products improved performance or reliability the automobile manufacturers would be promoting, selling or installing them.


----------



## ICE (Oct 8, 2018)

advertising.  Francis wins.  Only because I removed the link to Fass Fuel.

I owned diesels for years.  When I traded a Dodge for a GMC that first Monday several neighbors were late for work.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Oct 8, 2018)

ICE said:


> I owned diesels for years.  When I traded a Dodge for a GMC that first Monday several neighbors were late for work.


That reminded me when the neighbors knew when I went on vacation. I was their alarm clock with straight pipes.


----------

